# variables USE

## rasmusen

soy nuevo en gentoo y bueno no me aclaro mucho con los parametros USE....entonces he decidido no definir ninguno en el make.conf y dejar los que estan en el perfil (2007.0) (digo esto pq una vez intente montarme un gentoo y bueno la cosa acabo en poco mas q desastre con problemas de dependencias y demas...)....que implicaciones puede terner el no definir ningún parámetro...que ocurre por ejemplo si no digo nada de que quiero instalar KDE y por ejemplo despues lo instalo...

----------

## gringo

si estás usando el perfil desktop realmente creo que estás servido, esto va habilitar por defecto un huevo de uses, los mas comunes para un usuario "doméstico". En caso de que p.ej. no quieras gnome ( habilitado por defecto con el perfil desktop), simplemente enmascáralo en el make.conf.

Sin embargo hay cosillas como las variables VIDEO_CARD, LINGUAS, etc, que si imprescindible que las tengas bien puestas.

Postea tu make.conf si tienes dudas concretas.

saluetes

----------

## rasmusen

bueno si el tema de las video cards y linguas si lo he puesto....i810 y es...tambien los inputs devices....en mi ultimo intento tube un monton de problemas con la pantalla sobre todo, a veces no me iniciaba los gráficos y demas y se me quedaba en negro....ahora quiero hacerlo despacito y con buena letra y no intentar liar mucho....ademas es poco lo que quiero instalar...entonces por eso preguntaba el tema de las uses....en lugar de poner USEs sin saber pues coniaré en el perfil Desktop....

gracias por la ayuda y si tengo alguna duda mas ya se donde encontrar la respuesta...

----------

## i92guboj

 *rasmusen wrote:*   

> bueno si el tema de las video cards y linguas si lo he puesto....i810 y es...tambien los inputs devices....en mi ultimo intento tube un monton de problemas con la pantalla sobre todo, a veces no me iniciaba los gráficos y demas y se me quedaba en negro....ahora quiero hacerlo despacito y con buena letra y no intentar liar mucho....ademas es poco lo que quiero instalar...entonces por eso preguntaba el tema de las uses....en lugar de poner USEs sin saber pues coniaré en el perfil Desktop....
> 
> gracias por la ayuda y si tengo alguna duda mas ya se donde encontrar la respuesta...

 

En primer lugar, bienvenido.

En cuanto al tema que nos ocupa: no tengas miedo a las USE flags. Mayormente son inofensivas. Su única función es añadir o quitar funcionalidades en los paquetes, y las que son realmente críticas están siempre establecidas de forma fija en tu profile, y no pueden ser alteradas de forma trivial. Las que vienen por defecto están bien y funcionarán pero no temas cambiar las que necesites.

Por otro lado, ten en cuenta de que una use flag tan solo activa o desactiva capacidades opcionales. Es decir, que tu tengas "-kde" en tus use flags, no va a impedir que instales kde. Tan solo significa que, en cierto programas en los que el soporte para kde es opcional, dicho soporte no será añadido. Y en la mayoría de los casos, el soporte es algo tan trivial como la estética o un simple icono añadido al menú de kde.

----------

## rasmusen

muy bien gracias.....en principio simplemente quiero llegar a tener un xorg-server estable instalaré algo de peso ligero nose un fluxbox o algo por el estilo...en cuanto al perfil he visto que tengo el default de 2007 q apenas tiene USEs...de momento solo añadiré "X kdrive" para el tema gráfico...

muchas grarcias...

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Por otro lado, ten en cuenta de que una use flag tan solo activa o desactiva capacidades opcionales

 

cierto, pero si se usa el perfil desktop implica que se va a tener gnome activado por defecto y si instalas p.ej. firefox le va añadir a las dependencias todo lo que depende da gnome, de ahi mi comentario de enmascarar y tener un poco de ojo con esto.

 *Quote:*   

> en cuanto al perfil he visto que tengo el default de 2007 q apenas tiene USEs

 

el perfil por defecto creo que apenas añadirá USEs, asi que casi te puedo adelantar que tendrás algún problemilla si p.ej. quieres ver alguna peli en divx o escuchar algún mp3.

 *Quote:*   

>  kdrive

 

kdrive ( hasta donde yo sé) suministra un servidor X vesa para sistemas con muy pocos recursos. Tu sabrás si lo necesitas o no pero vaya, no lo creo.

saluetes

----------

## i92guboj

 *gringo wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*    kdrive 
> 
> kdrive ( hasta donde yo sé) suministra un servidor X vesa para sistemas con muy pocos recursos. Tu sabrás si lo necesitas o no pero vaya, no lo creo.
> ...

 

Estaba a punto de postear sobre esto. No es si es el caso, pero mucha gente pone kdrive en sus USE porque piensa que va a darte un servidor más pequeño y rápido de forma mágica. El tamaño se reduce a costa de quitar código, y quitando código quitas funcionalidad, y en éste caso, lo que es peor: soporte para hardware.

A no ser que estés montando un sistema embebido o un sistema sobre hardware antiguo con muy pocos recursos y poca capacidad gráfica, no creo que quieras usar kdrive.

----------

## rasmusen

realmente quiero una maquina con poca cosa, solo me interesa el tema de virtualización (xen, openvz, etc...) para poder ejecutar diferentes maquinas virtuales....por lo q creo solo necesitare kdrive (q nose realmente para que es , pro si se q lo necesito para Xephyr) y algunas para temas de sonido, red, nose.....no instalare ningún monstruo en plan gnome, kde, open-office, etc....

de todas formas siempre que necesite añadir alguna, pues se añade y emerge -uavDN world (según he visto por el foro jeje)...

saludos!

----------

## gringo

no he jugueteao mucho con kdrive últimamente ( hace años que no lo toco), pero *creo* que realmente no pasa nada si se activa, lo único que se obtiene es en /usr/bin los binarios de los servidores vesa de los chips que se haya especificado; el resto del software del paquete no se ve afectado por este USE que yo sepa. 

El USE minimal si que es mas joputa pero los que lo activen ya sabrán porque  :Wink: 

saluetes

----------

## rasmusen

pronto empezamos....creo q el chipset gm965 como ya he leido me va a dar muchos dolores de cabeza....xorg-x11 instalado...como driver en el make.conf i810...hago un Xorg -config, y un posterior X -configure /root/xorg.cong.new

y se queda la pantalla en negro....un vistazo al log 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep '(EE)'
> 
> (EE) intel (0): I830 Vblank Pipe Setup Failed 0
> ...

 

Exactamente lo mismo q la ultima vez q instale gentoo....según miré en foros era un tema del xf86-video-i810...reinstale, probe versiones anteriores y posteriores, no conseguí nada, en mi anterior intento si podia ejecutar las x (gnome por ejemplo) pro algunas de las veces que ejecutaba startx se quedaba la pantalla en negro teniendo q matar las X y volviendolo a intentar....es por eso que volvi a instalarlo todo...por lo q se ve no cometi ningún error en su día....

tambien puedo ver...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep '(WW)'
> 
> (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF" does not exist.
> ...

 

de los warnings pues puede ser preocupante lo del acpi no??? q no lo tengo instalado por cierto....bueno y lo del No matching device nose nose....

alguna idea al respecto???

----------

## rasmusen

bueno con algunos cambios en la profundidad y en las resoluciones consigo q se vea la pantalla...no obstante sigue sin cargar algunas veces y los errores y warnings son los mismos....

para mas info, intento por ejemplo un startx q carga twm y bueno intentandolo vairas veces unas sale y otras permanece la pantalla en negro....pro ojo no se apaga ni dice nada por el estilo permanece negra...el teclado sigue vivo y puedo teclear un CTLr+SPACE+BACK y vuelve a la consola.....

bueno despues de una tarde de pantallazos negros, azules y un que otro inicio correcto del fluxbox (startx)...me ha dado por quitar la opcion DPMS de la sección Monitor....y tachán!!! ahora inicia siempre...lo que ocurre que al matar la sesion X ahora no vuelve a la consola...nadie es perfecto jeje....eso ya para mañana....

por cierto los errores del PIPE VBLANK....se han ido....

EDIT

por si alguien le pasara lo mismo mi monitor es una acer AL1721....y bueno la opcion DPMS yo penaba q era necesaria....saludos ...Last edited by rasmusen on Fri May 23, 2008 7:00 am; edited 4 times in total

----------

## i92guboj

rasmusen, intenta usar el botón EDITAR. Has puesto 5 posts seguidos sin sentido alguno. Bastaría con haber editado el primero de los 5 y haber añadido el contenido ahí. Este foro tiene miles de usuarios, si todos hiciéramos lo mismo el número de posts sería cinco veces mayor. Cada post pesa en la base de datos que contiene los datos del foro.

----------

## rasmusen

bueno di al final co la causa de todos los problemas...ni el monitor..ni la gráfica...nada....el problema radicaba en un Xephyr precompilado q instale...el cual te permite el parametro -geometry, cosas q el standar no provee, entonces según esta pagina...

http://netpatia.blogspot.com/2006/09/multiseat-iv-evdev-and-xephyr.html

pues se descomprime en /usr/local/, total si intentaba un revdep-rebuild me salen links rotos de librerias de X, si intentaba startx me fallaba algo del teclado q nose que...si intentaba un emerge xf86-video-intel  no compilaba.....

total que he instalado ese precompilado en /tmp/pruebas...y por ahora todo bien....

entonces me surjen algunas dudillas...por ejemplo en mi /usr/local no tenía nada antes de instalar el precompilado....entendí entonces que da igual en q carpeta lo instalara...por otra parte he visto que el revdep-rebuild solo inspecciona ciertas carpetas...no por ejemplo la temporal...

no me acaba de quedar muy claro la diferencia entre /usr/ o c /usr/local, pero bueno confio q así funcione...

total que ese era la fuente de los problemas....

EDIT

weno si lo instalo fuera no va la opcion --geometry...

----------

